# Neon Tetra swimming to surface of tank!



## Superdanser (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello!

We recently purchased a new Aquarium, we have had the eco system cycling for 4 days, and today purchased 4 Neon Tetra's, which is well below the "Fish Count" from pets at home. 

We have the temperature set to 26 Degrees, and out water testing kits say the water is fine + the water filter is working. We have just fed them for the first time, but before and after that, they keep swimming to the surface staying for a while, and then going back to swimming all around the tank!

Can anyone help? 

Thanks!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi 

Unfortunately, like seemingly everyone who buys fish from Pets at Home, you have had some truly terrible advice. It usually takes anything from 4-6 weeks to properly cycle a tank so that it is ready for fish, which involves adding a source of ammonia to grow good bacteria in your filter to deal with the fish waste. By skipping this step it exposes the fish to their own waste which is very toxic to them.

If you could answer a few questions, that would help us better advise:
What kind of test kit do you have, and what are the results?
What sized tank?
How many fish?
How long since you added the fish?


----------



## Superdanser (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello!

It looks as though we have solved the problem, and Pets at Home have given us really good advice!

We have a 22L Tank

4 Fish, all Neon Tetra

We added all 4 fish today

The Test Kit is API Freshwater Master Kit, 

Results-

PH Bal 7.0

Ammonia 0 PPM

Nitrite 0 PPM

Nitrate 0 PPM

As we were setting up the tank, we used Filter Boost every day, up until we added the fish, and Obvs treated the water. We have fresh living plant life, as well as other decor. 

SOLVED: Once posting this on the forum, I changed the pos of the water filter, and increased the strength of the pump, which has allowed for the surface water to become rough, and the fish are now merrily swimming around the tank! Looks like all is well! 

Thank-you for replying!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad the fish are doing ok, but I would keep a very close eye on your water parameters as the tank is not cycled and you will soon start to get readings for ammonia, which as I mentioned is very toxic to the fish.

Also 22L is too small for neon tetras really, I'm going to tag @NaomiM & @kittih as they are better with tropical fish than me.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry, been on holiday!

As magpie says, you are likely heading for problems with four neons in an uncycled 22L. Remember pet shops are ultimately after your money, while we on the forum have no motive other than the health of your fish 

Your tank's filter needs to grow a colony of good bacteria in order to process the highly toxic ammonia from the fish's waste and convert it into nitrite. It then needs to develop yet another bacteria colony to convert the nitrite (also toxic) into relatively harmless nitrate. All this can't be achieved in 4 days, no matter what bottled stuff you may have been sold to add to it.

It's great that you have the API master kit as this is the one most aquarists recommend as being accurate enough for the job. As your tank is uncycled, you need to test daily for ammonia and nitrite, and do a 50% water change any time either of those readings hits 0.25 or above.

While neons may be tiny, they still need space to swim, so, if and when you're able, I'd highly recommend upgrading to at least 40L. If you want to ultimately add some other fish species too, you should be looking at no less than 60L. It's also much easier to maintain stable water parameters in a larger tank, so the risk of problems decreases. (The 22L can be useful to keep as a QT tank in case of any future illness.)

On another note, 26 C is a little hot for neons long-term. It may be tricky to reduce the temp with the current hot weather, especially in such a small tank, but you can turn the heater down a notch or two now so that the water temp will reduce a little when the weather cools. Around 24 C should be ideal.

Best of luck and it would be great if you could keep us updated with how the tank progresses!


----------

